# Look what you guys helped me do! pic



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

My first time entering the fair.









This forum is such a great help to me. I use it often. Thank you.
Karen


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Great!!!
Now, I see the okra, but what is the rest of your stuff?:rock:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

That's what I was wondering. Chicken stock and tomato juice? And what are the thinly sliced yellow things?


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

There's a pint of applesauce, a half pint of apple butter and the sliced things are dried potatoes. Sadly, my peach jam was stolen. It didn't win anything anyway. 
Karen


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Very nice!
peach jelly stolen??
It may not have won, but it was good enough for somebody to snatch!
Congrats on your success.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow - nice job!! I need to know how you did your potatoes. Mine always get brown or black even with blanching and dipping in lemon juice. Beautiful ribbons - you should be proud!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Good Work!!!!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

How'd you do your potatoes? The one (and only) time I dried potatoes I ended up with gray nasty looking things. :indif:


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice . Congrats !


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. 
The potatoes have to be blanched for about 5 minutes in boiling water. Then submerge them in ice water. Next rinse them really good in cold water, pat with paper towels, and place in the dehydrator. It's the starch that turns black.
Karen


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Very nice looking goods there! Congratulations!


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

:clap: congratulations--great job


----------



## catzkids (May 11, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I'm already thinking about next year.
Karen


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

congrats karen, that is a lovely job you did...


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Looks like you learn fast 

Congratulations.


----------



## newbi_gardener (Aug 23, 2012)

do you slice the potatoes before or after you boil them? I just got a dehydrator have only dried apples and carrots so far 

and what type of potato do you use?


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

Very nice,congrats !


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice job! You should be proud!


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

newbi_gardener said:


> do you slice the potatoes before or after you boil them? I just got a dehydrator have only dried apples and carrots so far
> 
> and what type of potato do you use?


I slice the potatoes before I boil them. I have a bowl of water with fruit fresh or lemon juice in it to put the potatoes in as I am working to prevent any change in color before boiling them. The potatoes in the picture are kennebecs we grew, but I have since used white potatoes from the store. I've not tried to dry any other color.

Thanks Dale Allen and shannonsmom. Now if I could only pressure can without siphoning!
Karen


----------

